# Lump in anus



## SarahMelissa

hi girls :hi:

I have a doctors appointment for LO this afternoon in about 3 hours but just thought i would see if any of you knew what this could be.

last night when applying nappy cream i discovered LO has a small lump under the skin on the side of his anus (near the bum crack). You cant see it from the outside and it isnt red or anything and it doesnt seem to cause him pain when i feel it.

Any ideas??


----------



## LogansMama

hmmm - I don't know! Let us know what the doc says. Maybe a hemeroid (sp?) ?


----------



## bump_wanted

howd wee one get on? xx


----------



## SarahMelissa

Turns out it is a cyst. the doctor didnt seem overly concerned at the moment about it, but said not to go touching it too often or it could become infected.

He also said it wont ever really go away but should get smaller over time.

So im hoping it doesnt end up causing him pain and/or discomfort his whole life :(


----------



## PeekaLina

Hi all...

This is my first time posting anything. I was doing some research for the bump I found on my daughters anus and thus here I am. I noticed that there were a few diagnosis to the lumps: cyst, polyps, and fissure. I'm hoping maybe you moms could give me some advice. My daughter is not constipated. In fact, she goes at least once a day--lots of fruits and veggies. The last two BMs were mucousy and it appeared that her food had NOT been digested; in full, original, form. She does seem to be in lots of pain when having a BM and the lump seems to be getting bigger, and is also tender to the touch! However, she is not in any sort of pain at any other time. I too thought it was a hemorrhoid, but my Mom (of 7 kids) said it looked more like a fissure although she couldn't explain the mucous. I have a doc appointment tomorrow but I am so worried about this that I am hoping to find some peace from your experience. I can only think of the worst right now. If any of you have some input on your experience--cyst, polyps, fissure--please offer up some info; steps the doctor took; trips to any gastro specialists; removal or healing process;home remedies;diet changes; etc.. I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## youngmommy2

I have had a lump near the base of my tail bone ( sort of top of my butt crack lol) since I was a child. It's called a pilondial (sp?) cyst and it only hurts when I have my period for some reason.. other then that it's fine but I refuse to have surgery on it


----------

